# Monster Speckle Trout



## Capt. Mickey Locke

One of my best friends I fish with in St Joe called me up a couple days ago and told me he had caught a monster trout fishing in St Joe this past weekend. Me and him has been wade fishing for trout and redfish for the past 9 or 10 years and the biggest Ive caught has been around 7 pounds and I believe hes caught 1 or 2 around 7 but this one here tops it off...he said he was wading in about 16 inches of water when he looked back toward the hill and seen a bait pod moning up the bank and then a big swirl of a fish hitting them he said he threw and LY to him and he missed him the first time and thought is was a good redfish...he threw back and him and he said the fish inhaled it he said then he knew it was a trout..he said he was so big it was like reeling in a log that he was so big he hardly even gave up a fight. He got him back to Presnells that night and he hit the scales a little over 9 lbs. We gonna be fishing for 5 days there next week so hopefully have more reports to come.


----------



## Fiver

wow!


----------



## Glastronix

Holy cow what a trout!!!!!


----------



## Saltfisher

man, those are some nice trout. :clap


----------



## Inshoreslayer24

Nice gators!:bowdown


----------



## Boatjob1

Thanks for the Post and the pic's.......... Those are some impressive fish.... Great going!!!!!!!


----------



## Linda

Gotta go this weekend. That is just too much or me to handle. congrats on the stud trout:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## swhiting

I'm pretty sure he was right the first time. That's definitely a redfish, masquerading as a trout.... WOW.



I've heard the same thing about the fight from trout that big. I'm going to have to take yalls word for it though. Not able to give a personal testimony.


----------



## Ultralite

to steal a phrase...DANG!...

they are both nice but, the one on the left is HUGE...

thanks for the pics...


----------



## HAWG HUNTER

WOW WHERES THE HUSH PUPPIES


----------



## captwesrozier

that is a gator even Tebow could not run over!



tight lines and great fishing adventures!


----------



## Tkiller

:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## kelly1

Yep,nice gators


----------



## nb&twil

wowie. that's a heck of a trout! congrats


----------



## fwbfishhead

thats what we like to call gator trout nice job guys


----------



## Hellcat171

SWEETNESS !!

I had never even thought of a speck getting that big, jeez what it makes you wonder whatdid the record look like?

Still haven't gotten a speck yet this year. Just Reds and Whites while inshore...

Any worms?


----------



## Redfish

> *Hellcat171 (5/14/2009)*SWEETNESS !!
> 
> I had never even thought of a speck getting that big, jeez what it makes you wonder whatdid the record look like?
> 
> Still haven't gotten a speck yet this year. Just Reds and Whites while inshore...
> 
> Any worms?


 They are some nice ons for Sure but they do get BIGGER,I Can rememeber 25 years ago when they would school up in Pensacola Bay around the 3 mile Bridge My best was around 10.5 lb If I remember right!! Still Nice Looking Fish:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## snakeman14

Wow those are some beastly trout :bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## blackwater

That speck is so danged big I'll bet his picture weighs 4 pounds!!!


----------



## SuperSpook

> *Redfish (5/14/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Hellcat171 (5/14/2009)*SWEETNESS !!
> 
> I had never even thought of a speck getting that big, jeez what it makes you wonder whatdid the record look like?
> 
> Still haven't gotten a speck yet this year. Just Reds and Whites while inshore...
> 
> Any worms?
> 
> 
> 
> They are some nice ons for Sure but they do get BIGGER,I Can rememeber 25 years ago when they would school up in Pensacola Bay around the 3 mile Bridge My best was around 10.5 lb If I remember right!! Still Nice Looking Fish:bowdown:bowdown
Click to expand...



Yep I caught a 9 3/4 there about 25 years ago almost exactly, as we were waiting on a net to get her up looked down in the water and there 2 more fish 7-8 pound range right next to it. Since then I have onlybroken 7 pounds 1 time in Pensacola Bay. Pile upon piles of 6 pounders though.


----------



## REDFISH101

SO NICE ILL SAY IT TWICE VERY NICE TROUT VERY NICE TROUT CONGRATS MAN HAVE NOT SEEN THEM THAT BIG IN YEARS AWESOME FISH :clap:letsdrink:clap


----------



## Halfmoon

Good God ole mighty! Now that's what a Trout should look like.:bowdown



I'm catching guppies compared to those Cow's.:reallycrying


----------



## Bonsaifishrman

Wow, have caught some large trout this spring, 20 inchers to 26 1/2 long out of my kayak, but those are huge. What is the lengths on those 2? Looks like the one can go about 36 inches?


----------



## pj920

wow, nice trout!


----------



## surfstryker

Excellent.:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## GAGE

Goodness gracious what a slob!:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## chefpomp

Holy crap batman thats one big speck.:clap:clap:clap


----------



## eli17

Snap! Guess I need to start using LY's.


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke

Thanks for all the replys Ill post some more pics of him when he gets it back from the taxidermist. Thanks Mickey


----------



## Cane Pole

My God man!! I don't even think that one on the left would be worth eating!! Nice catch.


----------



## Tyler Windham

> *Hellcat171 (5/14/2009)*SWEETNESS !!
> 
> I had never even thought of a speck getting that big, jeez what it makes you wonder whatdid the record look like?
> 
> Still haven't gotten a speck yet this year. Just Reds and Whites while inshore...
> 
> Any worms?






( Spotted seatrout) All tackle world record: 17 pounds, 7 ounces; Florida; 1995.


----------



## Tyler Windham

> *Hellcat171 (5/14/2009)*SWEETNESS !!
> 
> I had never even thought of a speck getting that big, jeez what it makes you wonder whatdid the record look like?
> 
> Still haven't gotten a speck yet this year. Just Reds and Whites while inshore...
> 
> Any worms?






( Spotted seatrout) All tackle world record: 17 pounds, 7 ounces; Florida; 1995.


----------



## jeubank3

NICE TROUT!!! I was there a few weeks ago and did pretty well on the flats, but nothing that big.


----------



## todd in the bay

My god Magnum! thatsucker is HUGE. Icaught this acouple o' days later.

Good thing my hair was perfect! Haaaa!!!


----------



## Justin

Holy shit. Those are some nice fish.


----------



## saltfisher1

Thats truly gator trout there...Nice job!!!


----------



## seanspots

Very nice fish indeed! Pretty work guys!

I fish St.Andrews and saw a fish I swear was 3 feet long last week.Wade fishing will give you more shots at big fish.Nice job again!


----------



## Justin

Goddamn,

Thats a big ass spec. Great catch.


----------



## captjim

nice fish guys,psj is truly an great producer,for those above avg. Trout.:clap Tight Lines,Capt Jim


----------



## davdoc0011

Nice Spec man


----------



## Pepperoni

> *swhiting (5/14/2009)*I'm pretty sure he was right the first time. That's definitely a redfish, masquerading as a trout.... WOW.


My budd mounted a 10# walleye and had the taxidermy man paint it as a yellow perch.

You have to be in the mood. Sometimes it is funny, other times not.

Lake Erie humor.


----------



## seanspots

It has been awhile since I have been here.This thread is still going,lol!

Very worthy thread,keep up the good fishing!


----------



## Mr. Bostin

damn what a stud


----------



## Chris V

> *Bonsaifishrman (5/15/2009)* Looks like the one can go about 36 inches?


It looks that big because they are holding them straight out in front of them. Thats a damn fine trout but a terrible picture. 

What did it measure? The largest speck I've caught was 9lbs 14oz and measured 31".


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke

He was 33 inches....9lb 4 oz


----------



## seanspots

> *tunapopper (1/21/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Bonsaifishrman (5/15/2009)* Looks like the one can go about 36 inches?
> 
> 
> 
> It looks that big because they are holding them straight out in front of them. Thats a damn fine trout but a terrible picture.
> 
> What did it measure? The largest speck I've caught was 9lbs 14oz and measured 31".
Click to expand...

Where did you catch your fish?


----------



## Tall-TinesAR

man nice trout

i fish up in st joe and go spearfish there also, i got family there and that bay produces nice fish like yours. the biggest ive caught was about 4ibs but not that big.

clint caughtabout a12 pounder a long time ago there as well


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke

If you talking about Capt. Clint thats Caseys uncle....thats who taught us to fish there.


----------



## Chris V

> *seanspots (1/21/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *tunapopper (1/21/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Bonsaifishrman (5/15/2009)* Looks like the one can go about 36 inches?
> 
> 
> 
> It looks that big because they are holding them straight out in front of them. Thats a damn fine trout but a terrible picture.
> 
> What did it measure? The largest speck I've caught was 9lbs 14oz and measured 31".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did you catch your fish?
Click to expand...

I caught that one in Terry's cove in O.B. I've also caught a 9lb 2oz in the same spot that was as big around as a football. I had that one mounted. Funny thing is that those are my 2 biggest trout and were in a spotI don't think of for big trout. Little lagoon, bayou st john, and a couple other spots are my go-tos for big trout. The mouth of west pass is awesome in the late spring-early summer for 6+lb fish.


----------



## katz

NICE''I WAS OUT LAST SUMMER AND SAW SOMEONE PULL A 27 IN' WADEN IN THE WATER BY BOB SKYES''HE COULDNT BELIEVE IT''YOU THINK HE WON THE LOTTERY''':clap


----------



## Comfortably Numb

Huge trout. Tunapopper, I caught my largest trout in O.B as well.Bad thing was I had just moved to the area and was new to saltwater fishing. I really had no idea how largeand rarethese fish were until later. Having no idea what I was doing, I was using white trout 8-10" long as bait and fishing around some lights on Ono Is. Everyone else I saw were throwing plastics or live shrimp. I caught two trout that measured 28 and 30 inchesthat night. I actually thought the first one was a redfish even after I had it in the net. I did however become a believer in using oversized live bait for big trout.


----------



## Chris V

CN, the big bait, big fish rule is especially true with trout in the winter and I commonly use mullet and white trout 8-11 inches for bait when targeting big winter specks


----------



## Bonsaifishrman

I caught a 26 1/2 locally and posted it on kayak wars. It was topped off by a 27 1/2, then that one by a 28 1/2 and then that one by a 30 to hold the record for the rest of the year. The big ones show up in mid to late spring and are usually always big sows with row. They will always be in shallow back places with some sandy bottom to lay the eggs. Also a lot of grass on the shallow edges, so the fry can hide from predators. The picture is of a 30 incher caught by a fish kayaker down on the west coast where the biggest trout are actually caught consistantly and the other is of the 26 1/2 that I caught in the blue kayak.


----------



## jcooper85

Well, everyone else stole the words out of my mouth! Don't know what else to say but, DANG!!!!:clap


----------



## B.CARR

Congrats man those are some studs!!!:clap


----------



## gatorabait

WOW! Those are two of the biggest trout I have seen. Sweet specs


----------



## sydbrn329

when I saw the pst that said monster trout, I was thinkin.. ok.. somebody caught a five pounder.. But.. DANG was I wrong!!! That is a great fish!! and in the picture with the two... the one on the right must be about the most spotted, spotted sea trout I've ever seen. congrats!


----------



## nb&twil

what a good old post to go back and read... things are just starting to heat up down here in baffin bay and the laguna madre. over the next month, we'll see lots of fish over 30 inches. hopefully this year will be mine to break that ellusive 30" mark. once we get the right wind, i'll be fishing mirrolure's new paul brown original (the corky) along the king ranch shoreline, looking for the big girls! hope to post some pics.

once again, GREAT trout. i plan to visit the st joe area this summer and hope we can find one or two like that...


----------



## B.CARR

Good luck Will!


----------



## jaredtyler05

I fish St. Joe a lot and have for many years. Ly's definitely produce the bigger trout in my opinion. I live in Pensacola and I drive to St. Joe to fish and you showed everyone why. Nice catch!


----------



## Garbo

Dang.


----------



## need2fish

Congrats - monster is right.


----------



## Fishing ProShops

Hope you left some for the rest of us!!!! Nice!!!


----------



## Lyin Too

Yep, but the Tide could!


----------

